# Baby not moving much - 26 weeks - should I worry?



## Maid Marian

Over the past day and a bit I haven't felt my boy hardly at all. Usually he's very active, kicking me lots throughout the day, but yesterday I only felt him about twice and both times were only about 2 kicks which isn't like him at all - usually movements come in groups of 20!
I was getting worried, and then this morning after going to the loo, when he usually has a little party, I felt 2 very very light movements and that's it.

Is 26 weeks to early to be worrying? Should I wait a few more days and see?


----------



## jules444

Hey Rose,

Im also 26 weeks, and my babys movements havent really got a steady pattern yet.I get a few wiggles in the morning, then he wakes up in the evening. But some days he's very quiet in there and like you I worry but I think its most likely to be because he's moved positions and is kicking inwards so you wont feel the movement as much. When I suspect he's facing that way I lie down really still and put the tele remote control on my tummy....even though I cant feel him move I can see it when it wobbles! and it always reassures me :) sounds silly but it works for me, and Im a big worry wart. 

But If in doubt, just ring the midwife- if seriously worried its always good to check these things out :) xx


----------



## lollylou1

My movements have significantly reduced since Wednesday, I'm still getting a few scattered over the day but not at all as many as I was getting so many stage of pregnancy or something! I haven't gone hosp as I am getting movements be it less than they have been 
Lou
Xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Baby has probably just turned around so you can't feel its kicks. But for peace of mind I would probably just go and get it checked by your midwife! Xx


----------



## littleblonde

It never hurts to call and get chekced out.I have no pattern yet and still have some quiet days .


----------



## lilly77

i'm nearly 26 weeks and my baby doesn't have such regular pattern yet either. A lot of the time I can feel she's turned around and is kicking me in the back, but these are much lighter. Some days are more active, some aren't. I think you do 'kick counts' from 28 weeks which is 10 movements a day, if you can feel that, its fine, your LO might be having a growth spurt!! If you don't feel ANY movement, go in. xx


----------



## squeal

I have quiet days too, he/she has been quiet the past couple of days but perked up again yesterday morning and I've felt him/her back to normal again.

If I lay down and my bump is almost flat then I presume baby is near my back and that's why, and sometimes if I put my hand on my tummy I can feel movement on my hand but not be able to feel it in my tummy if that makes sense? 

I'm sure he's fine in there. I was worried on Friday because everytime I woke in the night baby was quiet and I prodded and poked and got nothing, the same after breakfast and a cold glass of juice so in the end I got my Doppler out to have a listen and all was fine, then as you guessed it, baby started kicking again!

xx


----------



## ashley2pink

You know your baby. I would say if there is a definite difference in his movement than what you are used to then get it checked out! Everything is probably fine, but you wont know for sure until you get checked. My kids always had the same movement day to day, if there was a difference in movement it was only for a few hours(where I couldnt feel anything and I would freak), but never an entire day or more with lessened movement. It does sound like that might be normal from some of the responses above, but just be careful and get him checked out. Then at least you will know having some off days is normal for your baby. But if ever you cant feel him at all, then for sure worry!


----------



## kittycat18

I am 24 weeks tomorrow and I only began feeling my baby kick at the end of my 22nd week/start of my 23rd week so my baby doesn't have any kind of pattern with movements as of yet. Yesterday I was a little worried myself as I felt barely any movement all day which is unusual (especially at night time when I can barely sleep because baby kicks that much!) but this morning when I woke up I could feel them kicking like crazy and they still are! You know yourself when your baby kicks and when movements before worrying, you should ring your midwife for peace of mind :flower: xoxoxoxoxo


----------

